# Leicester Domination



## Alfieharley1

just thought I'd point out where for sport you need to be 

Leicester City - premier league champions
Mark Selby - jester from Leicester snooker world champion
Leicester Riders - Basketball BBL champions

Only one we need now is Leicester Tigers to win the play offs for the Aviva premiership


----------

